# Neue Grafikkarte



## timi34567 (24. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir eine neu Grafikkarte für meinen PC kaufen und meine Frage ist, welche ich mir holen sollte und ob die, die ich mir ausgesucht habe mit meinem jetzigen Setup kompatibel ist.

Aktuelle Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 550 Ti
Ausgesuchte Karte: Radeon HD 7950

1: Ich habe PCIe 2.0 und die neue PCIe 3.0.
2. Die radeon hat GDDR5 und die GTX nur DDR3. Hierbei bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es kompatibel ist oder die Karte "nur" ausbremst.

Villeicht kennt jemand ja noch eine gute Alternative, welche mit meinem PC kompatibel ist.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (24. November 2012)

1. pcie 2.0 zu pcie 3-0 ist derzeit praktisch egal pcie 2.0 ist schnell genug
2. Du nennst keine GTX mit ddr3. Außerdem ist ddr3 bereits veraltet.

Wie ist dein restliches system?


----------



## timi34567 (24. November 2012)

Intel Core i7 2600
8GB Ram
Win 7 64-Bit

Hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Welches RAM die Karte hat, spielt keine Rolle, wenn es um die Frage der Kompatibilität geht - die Karte verwaltet ihr RAM selber, moderne, gute Karten haben aber alle GDDR5. Das ist also egal, was für ein Board, RAM und CPU Du hast - Hauptsache es gibt einen freien PCie-Slot, da wäre theoretisch sogar PCIe1.0 nicht wirklich "schlimm", und zwischen 2.0 und 3.0 merkst Du keinen Unterschied..

Die AMD 7950 ist ein sehr guter Kauftipp, die ist ein gutes Stück schneller als die kaum günstigere Nvidia GTX 660 Ti, und sie wird zu einer 550 Ti einen Riesensprung bringen. Eine schon vor Hersteller auf nen Chiptakt von 850MHZ oder mehr übertaktete Version kostet auch kaum mehr als die billigste 7950 und kommt von der Leistung in die Nähe einer Nvidia GTX 670. Und bei caseking, mindfactory und meines Wissens auch bei hardwareversand gibt es zudem Hitman Absolution, Far Cry 3 und Sleeping Dogs kostenlos dazu (Downloadcodes für Steam)

Hier kannst Du mehrere Modelle in einer Übersicht sehen, der Chipstakt steht im kleiner geschriebenen Text direkt am Anfang: PCIe im Preisvergleich - PCGames

Und die Karten mit 2 Lüftern sind meistens auch alle recht leise.


----------



## timi34567 (24. November 2012)

Also kann ich davon ausgehen das sie in meine computer läuft, oder sollte ich da noch aus was spezielles achten?


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (24. November 2012)

gegen eine 7950 ist bei deiner derzeitigen konfiguration eigentlich nichts einzuwenden 
jetz musst du nur noch schauen was du für ein netzteil hast und ob dein gehäuse genug platz hat. dann solltest du aber beruigt zugreifen können,
jedoch würde ich zu 3gb version greifen.

Aufjedenfall würde ich mir aber die grafikkarte bei MINDFACTORY oder CASEKING holen denn dann bekommst du 3 neue Spiele(LINK dazu! 

scheint relativ günstig zu sein

relativ günstig zu sein


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2012)

Ja, Netzteil sollte man noch beachten, und die 7950 ist auch sehr lang, das hab ich glatt vergessen.

 Aber wegen der 3GB: es gibt gar keine mit weniger


----------



## timi34567 (24. November 2012)

Auch würde mich interessieren wie lang die Karte ist.


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. November 2012)

Die genaue Länge hängt vom Modell ab ( je nachdem 28-29cm, was nicht in jedes Gehäuse passt), da nicht jeder Hersteller die gleiche Platine und den gleichen Lüfter verwendet.

Was auch noch wichtig ist: Welches Netzteil hast du verbaut? Trotz neuerer Technik verbraucht die 7950 ja dennoch etwas mehr Strom als die 550 Ti.


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (25. November 2012)

die länge untscheidet sich von "grafikkarten-design" zu "grafikkartendesign"  so ist eine Asus-7950 gut 30cm lang während eine Powercolor-7950 26,5 cm lang ist.
Die durchschnittliche 7950 liegt zwichen diesen beiden "extreme"
Teilweise gibt es aber auch mehrere grafikkarten des  herstellers und Grafikkartentyp aber unteschiedlichen design wie diese Asus-7950  belegt. Deswegen muss immer individuel nach der Größe gegooglet werden.
Aber nicht nur Länge muss beachtet werden sonder auch Höhe und Breite . Diese sind aber nur in extremfällen zu groß. Jedoch lieber 1mal zuviel nachgemessen als xmal bereut.


----------



## timi34567 (25. November 2012)

Die GTX 550 verbraucht nach Herrsteller Angaben 115W max.die Radeon 180W, was einen Unterschied von 65W ergibt.
Ich habe noch nicht nachgeschaut welches Netzteil ich verbaut habe.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht wieviel Watt die andere Komponenten verbrauchen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies herrauszufinden, denn es stehen, soweit ich weiß, nicht zu alle Teilen Watt-Zahlen im Internet.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2012)

timi34567 schrieb:


> Die GTX 550 verbraucht nach Herrsteller Angaben 115W max.die Radeon 180W, was einen Unterschied von 65W ergibt.
> Ich habe noch nicht nachgeschaut welches Netzteil ich verbaut habe.
> Außerdem weiß ich nicht wieviel Watt die andere Komponenten verbrauchen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies herrauszufinden, denn es stehen, soweit ich weiß, nicht zu alle Teilen Watt-Zahlen im Internet.



Die modernen PCs verbrauchen in Tests mit einer 7950 um die 280-320 Watt - mehr nicht. Aber die Sache ist halt die: Netzteile habe die Watt verteilt auf mehrere "Leitungen", und jede hat ein Maximum. Wenn also bei einem 500W-Modell auf zwei Leitungen je 200W sind und auf einer nur 100W, dort aber 120W benötigt werden, dann reicht es nicht, selbst wenn der PC insgesamt nur 250W benötigt. Je "billiger" und "unbekannter" der Hersteller, desto mehr Gesamt-Watt sollte man haben. Bei einem Marken-Modell reichen 450W gut aus für jeden PC mit ner 7950, bei "noname" sollten es eher 550W sein, was die Hersteller der 7950 daher auch empfehlen.


----------



## theNDY (30. November 2012)

Ich würde dir immer AMD empfehlen, da Preis/Leistung meiner Ansicht nach um ein x-faches besser sind als bei nVIDIA. Prinzipiell macht es aktuell garkeinen Unterschied ob PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0, nur für die Zukunft wäre es möglicherweise ein Faktor, denn ein kleiner Geschwindigkeitsgewinn ist mit PCIe 3.0 durchaus vermerkbar. Kommt nunmal darauf an bei welchen Anwendungen die Grafikkarte ihre Leistungen zeigen soll. Alle kommenden Hardwarefresser auf maximalen Details mit 10+ HD Addons = eher die Wahl für 3.0, da du einen - zwar nich allzu großen - aber immerhin vermerkbaren Geschwindigkeitszuwachs erhältst.

Aber keine Hektik damit, da die meisten aktuellen Grafikkarten ohnehin schon PCIe 3.0 kompatibel sind und insofern die Frage eigentlich garnicht mehr gestellt ist 


Gruß


----------



## timi34567 (5. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, für die gute Beratung.

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Leitungen die Herbboy angesprochenhat.
Und zwar wie ich es in Erfahrung bringen kann welche Leitungen vom Netzteil wo und wie verbaut sind?
Kann ich es am Netztteil im Computer ablesen, am Kabel direkt (falls vorhanden) oder gibt es sogar ein Programm, welches mir diese Leitungen anzeigen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Netzteil hast Du meistens an der Seite ein typenschild, da sollte eine Tabelle sein mit Amperewerten bei 3,3V, 5V und 12V - bei 12V gibt es je nach Modell auch mehrere "Leitungen", da steht dann zB 12V1, 12V2 usw.

Und unten in der Tabelle stehen noch "combined" Werte, da steht, wieviel Watt zB 3,3 und 5V ZUSAMMEN haben können.


----------



## timi34567 (6. Dezember 2012)

So zu den Leitungen gibt es mehreres.
1. Es gibt 1 combined mit 3V + 5V zu 130W
Und 1 combined mit 12V1+12V2 zu 390W
Zu einzelnen stehen erst garkeine Watt-Zahlen an dem Gerät dran.
2. Nun hab ich nochmal nachgefragt und man sagte mir, das ZWEI sog. 6-PIN Netztkabel nötig währen um die Grafikkarte mit insgesamt rund 200W zu versorgen. Selbstverständlich gibt es nur einen Stecker dieser Sorte in meinem PC. Allerdings fliegen die Hälfte der Kabel aus dem Netztteil frei rum ohne großen Sinn und ich frage mich:
Ob es Möglich wäre diese Kabel zu einem "6-Pin" zu kombinieren (bzw. kombinieren zu lassen).

(Desweiteren sollte Laut Herrsteller angaben die GTX 550 Ti sogar 400W im ausgelasteten Zustand verbrauchen???)

Irgendwie hab ich mir das mit der neuen grafikkarte leichter vorgestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Bei einigen Karten ist ein Adapter dabei, obowhl das in den Shops nicht bei den Produktdetails dabeisteht, so dass Du zwei molex-Stecker (die "alten" Festplatten-stromstecker) nutzen kannst, die frei sind. Aus den 2 Steckern wird dann ein neuer PCIe6Pin. 

Ich hatte ne Asus Direct CU, MSI Frozr und nun eine Gigabyte 7950, bei allen war ein Adapter dabei oder sogar zwei. Ich bin kein Krösus, sondern die Asus war leider defekt, die MSI war mir zu laut (nicht von den dB her, aber der Ton, WENN die Lüfter arbeiten, war für mich sehr störend und unangenehmer als bei der Gigabyte bei gleichem Lüfterspeed ), und ich behalte jetzt halt die Gigabyte  


Das Netzteil müsste ansonsten an sich locker reichen, denn ein moderner PC mit ner Karte wie der AMD 7950 zieht bei Vollast 280-320W. Und die Verteilung bei Deinem Netzeil sieht ganz gut aus. Ansonsten bestellst Du halt ein neues Netzteil nach, der PC kann halt ausgehen, wenn das NT zu schwach ist, aber ansonsten passiert in 99,9% der Fälle nix schlimmeres als maximal eine kleine "Windows muss überprüft werden"-Korrektur beim ersten Neustart.

Ich selber hab meine Tests mit nem 8 Jahre alten Tagan 480W gemacht sowie mit einem Corsair CX 450 Watt, jeweils auch mit Hilfe eines Adapters für den zweiten Stromstecker => alles bestens   zur Not kannst Du auch eines der beiden für nen 10er bekommen, ich brauch die nicht mehr (hab ein neues bestellt, aber nicht wg. der Leistung, sondern wegen Effizienz und Kabelmanagement)


----------



## timi34567 (6. Dezember 2012)

Gut dann werd ich mir die Grafikarte bestellen.

Nun die letzte Frage: Selber einbauen oder einbauen lassen?


----------



## RichardLancelot (6. Dezember 2012)

timi34567 schrieb:


> Gut dann werd ich mir die Grafikarte bestellen.
> 
> Nun die letzte Frage: Selber einbauen oder einbauen lassen?


Eigentlich ist das nur noch Steckarbeit, das sollte auch für Laien kein großes Problem darstellen. Die Karte und Stecker passen nur in einer Richtung an eine Anschluss-/Slot-Art


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Und vor allem isses so: wenn Du siehst, wie die alte drin ist und wie man die ausbaut, dann ist auch der Neu-Einbau kein Problem. Eine Klinigkeit ist wichtig; da ist ein kleiner Nippel/Hebel am PCIeSlot, der die Karte "fixiert" - den muss man drücken, damit man eine Karte rausnehmen kann, sonst hängt die da fest - das siehst Du aber, das ist meistens ein weißer Hebel, und der Slot selbst ist idR blau oder dunkelfarbend.

Beim EInbauen geht der Hebel von allein zu, wenn man die Karte in den Slot drückt. Und die beiden Stromkabel kann man auch nicht falsch anschließen. vlt. vor dem Ausbau der alten Karte noch deren Treiber deinstallieren.


----------



## timi34567 (7. Dezember 2012)

Kann man da bestellen bin mir noch unsicher, hat da jemand schonmal bestellt?


----------

